# Meat butchering knife



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 3, 2014)

So what does everyone use to butcher their meat? I've got a block of Cutco knives that I'm currently using. They are a pain in the A$$ right now. Granted they need to be sharpened, but I hand sharpen then before each use and it's still a tough time cutting up a 10 lb butt!

Something reasonable of course....I guess max out at maybe $40?


----------



## brooksy (Oct 3, 2014)

Right now I'm using a dexter 6" boning knife. Really sharp and takes a new edge nicely. I think they are about 20.00


----------



## chef willie (Oct 3, 2014)

I wield a Japanese 8" Chefs knife....nothing to expensive...believe it was about 80 bucks maybe 10-12 years ago. I'm not a fan of any 'sets' of knives...even the Wustofs or Henkles sets are not that good IMO. I also have a 3" Sysco paring knife POS that amazes me how sharp it stays and what I can do with it.....Takes the sliver skin off a 15# clod heart in a flash. The point being a high price does not equate quality. Globe makes a decent blade from the US I've heard. My old head chef had a set and liked them. Not cheap though. Here's one on Amazon I was thinking of getting my foodie son as a heirloom type of thing to remember the old man by. It got high grades from a website I found on knives and seems the customer reviews are good also. And, you can reference other choices there as well for more info.....I also highly recommend finding a cutlery store that carries knives and fondle them for the heft and your hand feel.....HTH, Willie


----------



## chef willie (Oct 3, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> Right now I'm using a dexter 6" boning knife. Really sharp and takes a new edge nicely. I think they are about 20.00


Yep. good old Dexters....still found in most commercial kitchens. Will take a beating and an edge.....the Timex of knives....Willie


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 3, 2014)

Chef, I'd be very happy to get that knife as a heirloom from you. Do you need my address? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






brook, the Dexter knives popped up on my searches, so I might look into those. I think 6" is a little small for what I'm wanting though. Do you find it "meats" all your needs....haha!


----------



## chef willie (Oct 3, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Chef, I'd be very happy to get that knife as a heirloom from you. Do you need my address?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.....I bet you would. I've had that link for some time....but choke every time I see the price, not being sure a memory of my sorry ass is worth that. I suppose....Christmas is coming even though we don't exchange gifts. On the Dexter...yep, they come in all the sizes. If you have a restaurant supply like Cash & Carry or RD near you they are out on display.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh just get it for him. Trust me, he'll like it. 

So I'm looking at this size. It's going to be solely used for butchering larger cuts for sausage making meat prep for smoking.


----------



## ak1 (Oct 3, 2014)

What Chef Willie said. Hold the knife in your hand, see what feels comfortable. I can sit here all day and tell you how great my knife is. You'll think it's a piece of crap. In the end, it has to feel good in your hands.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks like I'll be visiting some stores in the near future then. Thanks gents!


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 3, 2014)

My go to knive is a ten inch chefs knife from forshner.


----------



## brooksy (Oct 3, 2014)

It cut my twenty pound Chuck roll like butter! They have all different sizes. It is a really good knife. I'm a dude on a budget (alimony and child support) got my boning knife from work. No I don't work with meat but even Still got lucky to get one free and plan on buying others.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks brooksy. That's very helpful. It's not like I'm handling this knife hours on end. So for me the priority is sharpness and then comes comfort. Any knife would be reasonably comfortable, but I'd get even more annoyed if the damn thing weren't sharp!


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 3, 2014)

I wish I could say I had one go to knife. Over the past 25 years I have collected a ton of knives. As said earlier you should go and see and feel some knives. I have many that are $300+, but most I find myself grabbing are the inexpensive ones. The cutco are used by many butchers, they have a pretty good nonslip handle and can keep an edge if maintained.  Another brand that is inexpensive is victronox, they are a Swiss brand.

Invest in a good steel and diamond steel. The standard steel is for straightening the little burs that will form during use. The diamond steel is used to fine sharpen the blade. If used properly you will keep your knives sharp and will not need to run on a stone or have to sharpen very much. I have knives that have not seen a stone in years by doing the 2 diffrent steels.


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 3, 2014)

jarjarchef said:


> I wish I could say I had one go to knife. Over the past 25 years I have collected a ton of knives. As said earlier you should go and see and feel some knives. I have many that are $300+, but most I find myself grabbing are the inexpensive ones. The cutco are used by many butchers, they have a pretty good nonslip handle and can keep an edge if maintained.  Another brand that is inexpensive is victronox, they are a Swiss brand.
> 
> Invest in a good steel and diamond steel. The standard steel is for straightening the little burs that will form during use. The diamond steel is used to fine sharpen the blade. If used properly you will keep your knives sharp and will not need to run on a stone or have to sharpen very much. I have knives that have not seen a stone in years by doing the 2 diffrent steels.



I hate the handles on cutco knives. I have one and never use it. I have a coworker that swears by them...

Victornox = forshnor.


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 3, 2014)

I am not an overall fan of cutco, but I do like them when my hands are all greasy.  They also seem to feel better when I have cut gloves on. But like smokers, knives are a personal choice.

The weird thing with the victronox is when using them on a steel, they sound diffrent then most other knives. Almost like they are soft, but they cut like a champ when sharp.


----------



## b-one (Oct 3, 2014)

I like Forshnor or Henckels just happens to be what we have. But they all suck if you don't take the time to keep them sharp.


----------



## venture (Oct 3, 2014)

I consulted Pops when looking for a boning knife.  He recommended the Dexter or the Forschner.

His recommendation was good for me?

My restaurant supply only had the Forschner at the time.

I have three Forschner knives and they are all as good as the more expensive knives I have owned or used over the years.

I infrequently sharpen a knife in the home kitchen because I don't have to. 

I am obsessive with steeling them and handling them properly.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2014)

Steeling takes pratice.  Not everyone can do it.


----------



## venture (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, I think anyone can steel a knife.

But it does require learning a simple but proper technique.

And applying it regularly.

Done improperly it can do more damage than good and lead to frequent sharpening.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2014)

Venture said:


> Well, I think anyone can steel a knife.
> 
> But it does require learning a simple but proper technique.
> 
> ...


Thats what I meant.

I learned from my grandpap.


----------



## twisted minds (Oct 3, 2014)

My favorite is an Old Hickory curved blade handed down from my grandfather.  Probably over fifty years old, but still sharp and solid.  Made to last, not like some of today's thin steel throwaway knives.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 4, 2014)

I was going to mention Old Hickory, but I don't own one and wasn't sure on the quality. I see them at the hardware store for $10 for the butcher knife and have been tempted.


----------



## hodrod (Oct 4, 2014)

Make sure you get a comfortable knife with a high quality steel ..and a good set of sharpening sticks next to you.


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 4, 2014)

Just wanted to address 2 things......

1. As far as using a steel.

Most people think that when they use a steel, they are sharpening the knife. A steel does not sharpen a knife. The object of a steel is to re-align the molecules of the knife blade, therby getting a cleaner, smoother cut. Can this be mistaken for a knife that "appears" sharper? Sure, but all it is doing is allowing you to work easier.

2. As far as the OP question on which knife to use.

As others have said, stay away from the well known "quality" brands. They are very good at marketing, but their knives are mediocre at best. Most will dull out VERY quickly, even if using a steel prior to each use.

What knife do you want? Simple. Walk around flea markets, search Ebay, etc., and get yourself a good old carbon steel butchers knife or carving knife. Find yourself a Case knife from the 1950-60's, sharpen it correctly and wipe down with vegetable oil after each use (so it doesn't rust). It will be the last knife you will ever need to buy. Best part is that it will only cost you a couple of bucks.

Also, get yourself a sharpening stone (flat) and learn how to use it. NEVER use one of those things you draw the knife through a couple of wheels. Absolutely the worst thing you can do to a blade.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 4, 2014)

Take a look at this knife.  It's a great everyday knife that I have done many different things with.  It keeps a good edge and it's pretty reasonable.  I bout it for about $25. a few years back.  I see it's now about $40.  If it means anything to you, take a look at the percentage of positive reviews on Amazon.  Either way, I like this knife.  I broke down a 35lb chunk of meat for a friend when I made jerky for him.  Let us know what you end up with.   Good luck!


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 4, 2014)

Just a quick comment about sharpening, I agree with  "RobertWhite"  about the sharpening steel.  I use this system for sharpening.  It works very well for me.


Again, good luck!


----------



## themule69 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a set of Wusthofs I use a lot. I also have some cheaper knives that also work well. It is all a mater of what the blade is made of.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 4, 2014)

I ha





Rob Sicc said:


> Take a look at this knife.  It's a great everyday knife that I have done many different things with.  It keeps a good edge and it's pretty reasonable.  I bout it for about $25. a few years back.  I see it's now about $40.  If it means anything to you, take a look at the percentage of positive reviews on Amazon.  Either way, I like this knife.  I broke down a 35lb chunk of meat for a friend when I made jerky for him.  Let us know what you end up with.   Good luck!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-47521-10-Inch-Fibrox-Handle/dp/B0000CF8YO/ref=sr_1_5?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1412467613&sr=1-5&keywords=victorinox+knife+12+inch



That's my knife!!! 

Just a word to the wise... If you go into a restaurant supply store tell them you work at a local restaurant or hotel you'll get at least a 10% discount.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 4, 2014)

I use, for meatcutting, several basic, non-fancy knives.  Chicago Cutlery, Dexter, Victorinox, and so on.  I have two steels - a regular medium steel













regular steel.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 4, 2014






and a diamond steel.













sani-safe diamond steel.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 4, 2014






 The regular steel hones the edge of the knife, standing it up when it rolls over, but does not sharpen.  The diamond steel actually removes metal as well as setting up the edge.  But steeling a knife is not sharpening a knife.  I have had many many years of experience with a single sided













medium stone northern pike.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 4, 2014






and two-sided stones













combination stone.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 4, 2014






plus the triple-sided knife sharpener with coarse, medium and fine stones in a revolving mechanism that keeps the stones bathed in honing oil.













3 way Noerthern Pike combo.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 4, 2014






 In the meatrooms, however, they usually provide a HookEye belt sharpener:













hookeye.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 4, 2014






You have to have experience and training on this machine as it can burn up, remove blade temper and destroy a brand new knife in seconds; it takes a light touch.

However, Work Sharp[emoji]174[/emoji] has come out with a new line of sharpeners that work very nicely for the amateur, similar to the HookEye but not nearly as powerful, yet still accurate and can put a good edge on a knife.   Remember, you are putting a burr on the edge of the knife to cut with, like micro-teeth.  When it gets bent over, you have to 'set up' the burr again with a steel.  When the knife loses its burr, you must then sharpen it to re-establish the burr.













worksharp.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 4, 2014






I got mine from Northern Tool and for me, it does a fine job, esp. since having my strokes.  It is inexpensive, the belts are replaceable, and it can produce a sharp edge on a knife, I paid $69 for mine.

Now, purists in knife sharpening want to take off the burr, to a fine polished edge, like a Japanese water stone.  I am no purist.  Meat is tough with sinew and ligaments and skin and bone.  I want quick, efficient knife sharpening so I can continue cutting meat up safely and efficiently.  A dull knife is a danger to the operator.  Some of my knives:













thearsenal.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Oct 4, 2014


















003.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Oct 4, 2014






All good, solid, sharpenable quality, but not overly-expensive knives.  The two wood-handled, carbon steel knives are great knives, got from my dad in the meat room before stainless knives were required, they're over 50+ years old.  If you go to a lot of rummage sales, you may find some good carbon steel knives of meat cutting quality.   Antique stores usually grab them up for themselves if they have any idea what they have, however. 

There are plenty of videos and instructions on how to sharpen knives on the internet, I won't even attempt to duplicate them here.  Restaurant Supply retailers in your home town can usually supply great knives at a reasonable price ($25 - $100).  Also, I use Hubert, Koch Supplies, and Ace Mart for reference and ordering, too.


----------



## sb59 (Oct 5, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Chef, I'd be very happy to get that knife as a heirloom from you. Do you need my address?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just butchered 2 whole deer with only 2- 6 in. flexible Dexter's & a 12 in. hacksaw. I use 2 so I don't have to touch up the edge til I'm done. I use the basic line less then $6 here >

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/   

I also recommend one of these >


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 5, 2014)

These are my go-to knives. The top one is an Oneida which I've named The Chickenhawk because the blade shape is perfect for cutting up a chicken. The bottom one is a no-name cleaver that I prefer for vegetables.













chickenhawk.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Oct 5, 2014






And then, there's this guy. It'll cut a turkey in half.













manufacture_stainless.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Oct 5, 2014


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 6, 2014)

[h3]Victorinox Fibrox Knives![/h3]
Bang for the buck they are a great blade! They take an edge well and will last a long time if cared for, but even if you trash one you are generally only out $30-$50. America's Test Kitchen does knife reviews every couple of years and the victorinox fibrox line beats out a lot of "high end" very expensive knives every time. A lot of people look down on them because of the plastic handle, but these are a real hidden gem once you get to know them.

And like the others said, invest in a good steel as well.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 6, 2014)

Man I never expected this much information to come out of this thread. Thanks every so much!! I will be tackling this new knife soon and will be looking for a good place to have a good. Thanks again!


----------



## venture (Oct 6, 2014)

For anyone who may be new to the forum.

Forschner and Fibrox knives are from Victorinox.

A well known Swiss company that produces reasonably priced knives.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## unity5358 (Oct 6, 2014)

Best for the money =


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

Ended up here using the search button. Just got done fighting the rind on a pork belly using the wifes beloved Henckels.....never again with her knives. She may like them but no thanks. Gotta wonder if that 20* angle is a hinderance???


----------



## foamheart (Jan 27, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Ended up here using the search button. Just got done fighting the rind on a pork belly using the wifes beloved Henckels.....never again with her knives. She may like them but no thanks. Gotta wonder if that 20* angle is a hinderance???


Just an FYI, its a heck of alot easier to remove the skin right after smoking, before the mellow reefer stage. The fat is all soft and the knife just glides along the skin.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Just an FYI, its a heck of alot easier to remove the skin right after smoking, before the mellow reefer stage. The fat is all soft and the knife just glides along the skin.



The wife wants to make Chicharones from the skin. I asked a few folks if i could still make them if the skin was not removed prior to smoking.....folks I asked were unsure  so I figured better safe than sorry. But next time I will be finding out....


----------

